# Sprains, Strains, Pulls And Pinched Nerves



## rusty nail (Sep 6, 2007)

I am new here, however I've been practicing herbalism for about the last 15 years.

Having stress induced pain is a common hazard for those who engage in MA training.

If you find yourself in that situation; after having a physician assure you that the situation is nothing worse; I invite you to simply go to the grocery store, to the cooking oil isle, and obtain some PEANUT OIL.

Peanut oil is highly viscous, however it can be rubbed into the site of the injury with a little effort and you will simply be amazed at the results within about 2-3 hours.  Apply it twice a day.

Note: There are a few individuals who are highly allergic to peanut products and if you are one of those individuals peanut oil is simply not in your best interests.  If you can eat peanut butter, you are on safe ground and you will be very plesantly surprised at the results.

Peanut oil is a natural anti-inflammatory.

If you elect to use it, I would like to know the results you achieve by posting on this thread.  Thank you !


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the hint.  I sometimes get a minor muscle clench in my neck.  I'll give it a try next time.


----------



## rusty nail (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope that you do try it.  I helped a person avoid surgery for carpel tunnel syndrome by using peanut oil and I have a lot of faith in it.  If you use it, you will too.

Just be sure to use a little time rubbing it in.  The skin will absorb it.


----------

